# american bulldogs vs game pitbulls



## american bulldog (Jul 8, 2008)

*american bulldogs*








































AMERICAN BULLDOGS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice lookin dogs but this is not a VS forum so what are you looking for?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Lol,and you posted marty's lil bit in the game dogs[apbt],he's a member of this forum,did you get permision to use his photo?


----------



## american bulldog (Jul 8, 2008)

no i didnt if its a big deal i will take it off im not advertising the dog if any thing he should b happy that dogs a nice example of the breed calm down


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

those are really nice ABDs.And I show off Martys dogs all the time, not just lilbit! So whats up? both were bred for function and both are good at what they do. other wise they are totally diferent. thats all I know but Id like to learn more about them though.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice looking dogs, but why are you comparing them to the game bred APBT?
Just asking!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So, what's the point???


----------

